# Cougar Dragging Deer



## boomslang (Sep 22, 2009)

I am told this picture came from a trail cam in Talbot County.
Has any one heard of any sightings of a big cat in that area?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 22, 2009)

Got the same pic sent to my phone last week saying it was grom Oconee County and then another w/same pic sayin it was from Alexander City, Alabama


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 22, 2009)

Its from Texas. This was on here a few days ago and someone posted a link showing that it was a real trail cam pic from texas. pretty cool


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow that Mountian Lion has been dragging that deer for 3 years all over the South! Youd think he'd find a spot to stop and eat him...


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 22, 2009)

XJfire75 said:


> Wow that Mountian Lion has been dragging that deer for 3 years all over the South! Youd think he'd find a spot to stop and eat him...



makes me tired just lookin at the pic !!!






















or is it that Im sick of this pic


----------



## Huntin Nole (Sep 23, 2009)

*Lol*



XJfire75 said:


> Wow that Mountian Lion has been dragging that deer for 3 years all over the South! Youd think he'd find a spot to stop and eat him...





The P'cola Fishing Forum has the same post, saying it came from a camera 1 hr north of Houston.  This picture may be the all time, most misrepresented ever!


----------



## Mike Harris (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.buckmanager.com/2009/05/21/mountain-lion-really-killed-this-whitetail/


----------



## Jhunt (Sep 23, 2009)

It's photoshopped no matter where it's from.


----------



## ryano (Sep 23, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> It's photoshopped no matter where it's from.



no............its not


----------



## Rocky Pines Hunt Club (Sep 23, 2009)

this photo has been going around the internet for over 4 years now


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 23, 2009)

Mike Harris said:


> http://www.buckmanager.com/2009/05/21/mountain-lion-really-killed-this-whitetail/



Great link.  If nothing else, that one doe with clawed hindquarters is telling.


----------



## boomslang (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks, for the info ya'll.  Relative trying to pull one on us.


----------

